
It appears that Mozilla removed all classic extensions from Firefox Add-ons - XzetaU8
https://www.ghacks.net/2018/11/29/it-appears-that-mozilla-removed-all-classic-extensions-from-firefox-add-ons/
======
vixen99
Why would anyone want to lose their accustomed & much appreciated extensions
for versions > 56? Some compelling reason I've missed?

